# F2 Puppy



## leena26 (Jul 27, 2013)

I put a deposit on a F2 puppy. I was going to get an F1 but then found a small breeder and decided to get this F2 pup. I only researched F1 pups and now I am concerned that my F2 pup will shed. My husband has allergies so this will not work. My pup has a soft wavy coat so she her hair seems to be more cocker than poodle. Does anyone have any experience with F2's and shedding?? Thanks!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

There are a few articles on My Dogs Life which may help you .. it is all personal choice and cockapoos can differ in any litter.

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/26/cockapoo-generation-breeding/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/20/breeding-cockapoos/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/11/28/cockapoo-generations-littermates/

I am sure your breeder has explained all about the different coat types and of informed you about both parents health testing which is important, and different depending on the mix and generation etc. 

I hope it all works out for you, as cockapoos are lovely, but I appreciate your concern of shedding and your husbands allergies  

if you have a photo of your puppy, I may be able to help you with coat texture.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is someone on here with an allergy ridden husband. I think it's Woo. She still has her dog. They invested in an air purifier and its worked amazingly well.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no 100% garente that you hubby won't still react to a cockapoo F1 or F2. Is his allergy defonetly dog hair and not saliva?

Has he spent any time with any cockapoo.


----------



## leena26 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Pic of pup*

Here is a pic JoJo any help would be great. The breeder did mention the different coat types but said that none of them should shed...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous... Looks like a good wavy coat! You never really know. Some shed more than others. There's no guarantee either as every animal that has hair/fur sheds in some way. Like humans. It's just the rate or amount of shedding and the coat type that's the issue. A lot of the time the allergen is the saliva or dander and not the actual coat. No dog is truely hypoallergenic.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm allergic to many animals, feathers etc both of mine are F1 but Mables hair did shed ever so slightly it seems to have decreased as she got older but neither of them caused me an allergic reaction. Has your pup come home yet ?? Has your OH spent any time with them ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hard to see coat texture in the photo, but a fluff nose shows some texture rather than a totally smooth cocker look which tend have less fluff on the muzzle... although not as curly as a puppy favouring the Poodle in the breeding. 

As said previously, allergy sufferers are different and so are cockapoo coats, therefore it is always difficult to say your husband wont have a reaction to a particular puppy. 

Regarding low to non shedding, the higher chance of low to non shedding may be found in the curl coat types, ie puppies favouring the poodle in the mix, but no guarantee. 

I am sure you will make the right one for you, your family and the puppy   

It would be great if your husband could spend some time around cockapoos, although this doesn't mean he wont have a reaction to the puppy you select .. so tricky .. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I have an F2 male who is over 1 year old now and he has never shed ... Hope this helps


----------



## leena26 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. My husband has been around our friends
f1 cockapoo and does fine but he doesn't shed. I am picking her up next Sunday so will see if I notice Any shedding then.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, is it possible for you and your husband to go visit the puppy before you collect. Spend some time playing with and stroking the puppy. Wear black/dark clothes and you will soon notice if there is shedding. I think it would be better to find out now if your husband will react. It will be awful if you take puppy home and bond only to discover there is a reaction and you can't keep the puppy. I'm sure your breeder will understand your need to be sure. Lots of F2s don't shed but there is usually one pup that favours the cocker more and will shed so your breeder isn't entirely accurate....experienced F2 breeders know this. I think you need to be sure to put your mind at test. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi, is it possible for you and your husband to go visit the puppy before you collect. Spend some time playing with and stroking the puppy. Wear black/dark clothes and you will soon notice if there is shedding. I think it would be better to find out now if your husband will react. It will be awful if you take puppy home and bond only to discover there is a reaction and you can't keep the puppy. I'm sure your breeder will understand your need to be sure. Lots of F2s don't shed but there is usually one pup that favours the cocker more and will shed so your breeder isn't entirely accurate....experienced F2 breeders know this. I think you need to be sure to put your mind at test. Good luck with it all.


Really great advice. My sister and nephew are deathly allergic (sends them into asthma attacks). My previous dog shed like crazy and these two barely drop a hair unless I brush it out of them. Yet they still irritated my sister and nephew. I knew going into it that I would have to make compromises when I got them - spending less time with family when the visit - should they still be allergic. Even F1s aren't guaranteed to not bother him either.


----------

